# poser un beau regard sur qqn



## Pajapatak

Bonsoir.

Une femme regarde le carnet de son partenaire, elle trouve ses dessins d'elle sur plusieurs pages. Elle se sent moche, mais "il pose sur elle un beau regard".

Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'il la trouve belle? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## JClaudeK

Oui, à ses yeux, elle est belle.


----------



## Pajapatak

JClaudeK said:


> Oui, à ses yeux, elle est belle.


Merci.


----------



## MickaelV

Désolé mais je ne suis pas du même avis que mes deux collègues.
Rien ne dit que le dessinateur produit les dessins d'une femme belle à partir d'une femme laide parce qu'il la trouve belle.
Elle peut simplement servir de modèle à partir duquel le dessinateur appose une représentation plus idéale, comme c'est le cas dans la peinture classique.
Donc à moins de connaître le contexte exact de la production de ses dessins (ce qui n'apparait pas dans le post initial de ce fil!), personne ne peut décider s'il y a vraiment bijectivité entre le "beau regard" et le fait qu'il la trouve belle.
C'est cruel, mais plus exact.
En poussant le principe un peu, qui dirait que corriger les défauts physiques de la photographie d'une femme sur Photoshop, c'est la trouver belle?
Donc deux possibilités:
1) L'hypothèse romantique: l'amour rend aveugle, jusqu'au bout du crayon.
2) L'hypothèse froide: le type dessine quelque chose de plaisant/efficace, indépendamment du modèle initial.


----------



## JClaudeK

MickaelV said:


> Rien ne dit que le dessinateur produit les dessins d'une femme belle à partir d'une femme laide parce qu'il la trouve belle.


Effectivement, "il la trouve belle" est sans doute un peu fort.
Mais visiblement, il a su mettre en valeur les points positifs de son visage, de son corps, faire oublier certains aspects disgracieux - si elle en a ! - car le fait qu'elle se sente "_moche_" ne signifie pas forcément qu'elle l'est vraiment.


----------



## MickaelV

Désolé de revenir à la charge, mais JClaudeK, d'où déduisez-vous qu'il "a su mettre en valeur les points positifs de son visage, son corps" ? Cela n'apparaît pas explicitement dans ce que nous transmet Pajapatak et il est possible que les points positifs ne soient en rien une mise en valeur de l'existant mais soient plutôt le produit de l'imagination et surtout de l'idéalisation du dessinateur.
J'ajouterais que le seul point que je déduis de façon certaine de l'emploi de "il pose un beau regard", c'est qu'il ne la caricature pas, ne la tourne pas en dérision. Donc c'est plutôt une définition négative (ou anti-définition), qui laisse toute autre conclusion incertaine à mon avis.
C'est-à-dire que je lis ce qu'écrit Pajapatak comme "elle se sent moche, mais AU MOINS, il pose un regard qui ne l'enlaidit pas dans ses dessins". Mais il est possible que l'auteur s'appuie sur un lectorat plus favorable à la moche en question donc qui extrapolerait ce qu'écrit l'auteur comme un signe plus favorable que ce qui est seulement écrit.


----------



## JClaudeK

MickaelV said:


> "il pose un beau regard", c'est qu'il ne la caricature pas, ne la tourne pas en dérision.


Alors là, désolé, c'est carrément _caricaturer_ la phrase "il pose sur elle un beau regard".


----------



## MickaelV

Merci de développer. (J'ai édité ma réponse, donc il est possible qu'une partie vous ait échappé)
Et merci aussi de répondre à ma question (d'où déduisez-vous ce que vous écrivez), cela permettrait de faire avancer la résolution de cette affaire.

EDIT: quand il écrit "il pose sur elle un beau regard", a priori, et sauf indication complémentaire de la part de l'auteur du fil (qui pourrait/devrait nous donner un peu plus de contexte), *cela fait référence à ce que la femme déduit des dessins qu'elle voit et non à une narration des intentions ou actions réelles du dessinateur*. C'est là où se trouve le noeud du problème. On n'est pas en train de dire que le type a réellement posé un beau regard sur elle, mais qu'elle a cru pouvoir établir cette évaluation à partir des dessins.

Donc à partir du moment où l'on ne connait rien du dessinateur, mais que l'on se base uniquement sur la perception de la moche, en toute logique on n'est pas en droit de dire qu'il la trouve belle. Donc ma réponse à la question posée par l'auteur du fil est non.

EDIT2: cela dit je ne lis pas ce genre de littérature, donc la logique n'a peut-être pas sa place dans une discussion de ce type.


----------



## JClaudeK

MickaelV said:


> d'où déduisez-vous qu'il "a su mettre en valeur les points positifs de son visage, son corps"


Tout simplement de la phrase _"il pose sur elle un beau regard"_ qui,  à mes yeux,  ne peut avoir que ce sens-là.
Pour pouvoir trancher entre mon interprétation (en fait, notre interprétation - puisque nous sommes trois à voir les choses de cette façon), et la tienne (_"le produit de l'imagination et surtout de l'idéalisation du dessinateur"_), il faudrait connaître le contexte.


----------



## MickaelV

Oula, invoquer la démocratie pour résoudre un débat, c'est en général mauvais signe.
Mais je suis d'accord qu'il nous faut plus de contexte.


----------



## Logospreference-1

La femme qui est belle, quel bonheur en a-t-elle, sinon par les regards qui la voient belle ? Par le miroir, qu'a-t-elle d'autres que des promesses ? Et le beau regard posé sur elle ne tend-il pas à la rendre réellement belle ? Une femme qui se maquille, même mal, montre au moins qu'elle aime ou qu'elle aimerait être belle, et en cela n'est-elle pas déjà belle ? La volonté joue dans la beauté, et des deux côtés : de la part de la personne qui regarde et de la part de celle qui est regardée. Cette femme apprécie le beau regard de l'artiste posé sur elle ; à mon avis elle a mille fois raison.


----------



## MickaelV

D'accord, c'est très intéressant, mais en quoi cela confirme ou infirme le fait que l'auteur du dessin la trouve belle en réalité ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Comment chercherait-il de son regard la beauté en elle s'il ne l'avait pas vue ? Il ne fait, par son beau regard et comme artiste, que restituer la beauté qu'il a aperçue. Il y a certainement de la part d'un artiste plus ou moins d'amplification, mais je pense sincèrement sans tromperie, sans quoi la femme n'apprécierait pas ou ne se reconnaîtrait pas.


----------



## MickaelV

Mais ce n'est pas là la question. Vous partez du principe qu'effectivement le type a "cherché de son regard la beauté, etc.".
Or rien dans le post initial ne permet d'affirmer qu'il s'agit d'autre chose que la simple interprétation de la moche en regardant le contenu du carnet.
C'est comme si j'ouvrais un journal, et je disais à propos de ce qu'écrit un journaliste: "il a été tendre avec lui".
C'est une déduction que je fais à partir de ce que je lis, mais je ne sais pas réellement ce qui a conduit le journaliste a écrire ça, et ça pourrait très bien être le rédacteur en chef.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bien sur que je réponds à la question posée et à la vôtre : la femme dit tout en appréciant le beau regard posé sur elle, et c'est bien son avis à elle qui nous intéresse. La question à laquelle je ne réponds pas, pour la bonne raison qu'elle n'est pas là, serait de savoir le point de vue des autres lecteurs.


----------



## MickaelV

La question posée, pour rappel, est la suivante: "Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'*il* la trouve belle?"
Donc je vous invite à pondérer votre réponse, surtout lorsque vous écrivez "c'est bien son avis à elle qui nous intéresse" car ce n'est pas le cas justement.

EDIT: de toute façon le problème qui n'est toujours pas résolu et bloquant, c'est que l'auteur de ce fil n'a pas fourni plus d'explications ni de contexte. Donc on est bloqué au niveau de l'interprétation de savoir si le regard posé est exprimé à travers les dessins ou si le type est présent au moment où la moche regarde les dessins et la regarde avec ses yeux langoureux de merlan au moment où elle se sent moche.


----------



## Logospreference-1

C'est bien la femme qui se fait cette réflexion qu'il pose un beau regard sur elle, aussi je ne peux que confirmer ma réponse, en ajoutant qu'elle oppose son sentiment à elle, qui se trouve moche sur ces dessins, au beau regard posé sur elle par son partenaire. Si elle-même, sur ces dessins, se trouve moche, quel est le contraire, sinon que lui la trouve belle ? Même sans l'avis de la femme, il suffirait de savoir que son partenaire l'a dessinée sur plusieurs pages de son carnet et qu'il ne l'a pas croquée en fée Carabosse pour être certain qu'il la trouve belle.


----------



## MickaelV

Ouais enfin tant qu'on n'a pas plus de contexte, on est cuit. Lorsque vous écrivez par exemple qu'elle se trouve moche sur les dessins, ce n'est pas ce que moi je lis: je lis qu'elle se sent moche en général mais que, a contrario, elle a le sentiment qu'il la dessine sous un jour favorable. Sinon comment expliquer la présence du "mais" ?


----------



## JClaudeK

MickaelV said:


> la moche regarde les dessins


Tu n'arrêtes pas de parler de "*la moche*" alors que rien dans le texte ne nous dit si elle est réellement moche ou si c'est son regard (complexé) qui la fait se sentir moche (_Elle se *sent *moche_).
(Je connais plein de gens qui se trouvent moches - surtout des jeunes - alors qu'ils ne le sont pas en réalité !)

Tu pars _du principe qu'effectivement _elle est moche alors que nous manquons cruellement de contexte. _Donc je t'invite à pondérer tes réponses ! _


----------



## MickaelV

Tu as entièrement raison !  Et un excellent sens de l'humour à ce que je vois.
J'utilise cette expression simplement parce que c'est un moyen commode d'identifier de qui je parle et en même temps ça me permet de me moquer d'elle parce que je trouve ce genre de questionnement métaphysique proche de la dépression "est-ce que je suis belle ou pas" complètement stérile. Mais si cela choque vraiment quelqu'un je suis prêt à l'appeler autrement (pour le pire, évidemment).


----------



## Pajapatak

Me voilà! Malheureusement je ne suis pas sûre de pouvoir vous aider à trancher, parce qu'il m'est assez difficile de suivre cette discussion (mon niveau de français ne me le permait pas ). Je suis en train de lire le roman _Sacrifices_ de Pierre Lemaitre et je voulais seulement savoir comment comprendre le plus precisément cette expression, que je ne trouve pas dans les dictionnaires. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de contexte qui pourrait nous aider (ou mieux, qui pouvait m'aider). Elle se sent moche et à ce moment précis elle est laide, parce qu'on l'a battue, mais elle regarde les dessins que son partenaire a fait auparavant, donc au temps où elle n'avait pas de cicatrices, son visage n'était pas  gonflé...  A mon modeste avis basé sur ces réponses des natifs (mais je repète que ma connaissance de la langue française n'est pas très bonne), son partenaire voit une belle femme quand il la regarde.
J'adore ce forum parce qu'on m'aide toujours à comprendre les phrases/expressions que je rencontre et dont le sens m'échappe et suis désolée d'avoir provoqué toute cette discussion.


----------



## MickaelV

Ne soyez pas désolée, c'est intéressant mais il nous faut juste plus d'information.
Donc est-ce que vous pourriez donner le texte exact qui précède et suit "il pose sur elle un beau regard", deux ou trois lignes avant et après ?


----------



## MickaelV

Du coup j'ai réussi à récupérer le roman et j'ai trouvé le passage en question.
Je vais faire une longue citation mais elle me semble nécessaire pour parfaitement saisir le contexte:

"Puis elle s’installe dans le canapé, feuillette les dessins de Camille, elle n’a que l’embarras du choix, il y en a partout. (...)
Ce sont des portraits émouvants mais sans concession. Parfois Camille se révèle un caricaturiste très fin, plus cruel que drôle, sans illusion.
Et soudain (elle ne s’y attendait pas) dans un carnet posé sur la table basse en verre, la voici, elle, Anne. Sur plusieurs pages. Jamais de date. Les larmes lui montent aussitôt. À cause de Camille d’abord, de l’imaginer seul ici, des journées entières, dessinant de tête des instants qu’ils ont partagés. À cause d’elle-même ensuite. Plus rien à voir avec la femme qu’elle est aujourd’hui, ce sont des croquis qui remontent à la période où elle était encore jolie, avec ses dents intactes, sans les hématomes, les cicatrices sur la joue et autour des lèvres, le regard perdu. Camille, en quelques coups de crayon, n’a fait qu’amorcer les éléments de décor mais Anne retrouve, presque chaque fois, la circonstance dont il s’est inspiré.
(...) Voici sa silhouette marchant dans la rue, près de l’Opéra, elle est venue le rejoindre, il a pris des places pourMadame Butterfly, et donc, juste après, Anne qui imite Cio-Cio-San, dans le taxi. Chaque page les raconte ensemble, semaine après semaine, mois après mois, depuis le début. Anne ici et là, sous la douche puis dans le lit, sur plusieurs pages, elle pleure, elle se sent moche mais Camille, lui, pose sur elle un beau regard. Elle tend le bras vers la boîte de mouchoirs, elle doit se soulever pour y parvenir."


----------



## Pajapatak

MickaelV said:


> Ne soyez pas désolée, c'est intéressant mais il nous faut juste plus d'information.
> Donc est-ce que vous pourriez donner le texte exact qui précède et suit "il pose sur elle un beau regard", deux ou trois lignes avant et après ?


Donc, elle s'appelle Anne, elle a éte témoin d'un braquage, on l'a battue et elle est maintenant à un endroit secret, dans la maison de Camille, commandant de police et son amant. 
"Et soudain (...) dans un carnet posé sur la table basse en verre, la voici, elle, Anne. Sur plusieurs pages. (...) Plus rien à voir avec la femme qu'elle est aujourd'hui, ce sont des croquis qui remontent à la période où elle était encore jolie, avec ses dents intactes, sans les hématomes, les cicatrices sur la joue et autour des lèvres, le regard perdu. Camille, en quelques coups de crayon, n'a fait qu'amorcer les élements de décor mais Anne retrouve, presque chaque fois, la circonstance dont il s'est inspiré. Anne prise d'un fou rire (...), Anne debout à la sortie du bureau de Camille (...), voici Anne  au Verdun, le café où il sont allés pour discuter (..) Anne ici et là, sous la douche puis dans le lit, sur plusieurs pages, elle pleure, *elle se sent moche mais Camille, lui, pose sur elle un beau regard. *Elle tend le bras vers la boîte de mouchoirs, elle doit se soulever pour y parvenir..."


----------



## MickaelV

Donc à partir de là je tire les conclusions suivantes:
1. Elle se sent moche, mais cela n'a rien à voir avec un état dépressif chronique ni directement avec la façon dont elle est représentée dans les dessins (si ce n'est par différentiel). Elle se sent moche parce qu'elle est réellement moche (JClaudeK, cela répond à votre question!) du fait de son accident.
2. Camille, le type, est complètement absent de la scène au moment où elle regarde les dessins. Cela répond à la question de savoir s'il porte réellement le regard sur elle ou si c'est une interprétation faite à partir de ses croquis, et c'est la deuxième option, avec un bémol, cf. 3.
3. Le texte ne permet pas de différencier la narration des pensées de la fille: l'auteur a agglutiné dans "Camille, lui, pose sur elle un beau regard" à la fois l'interprétation que fait la fille des dessins et la réalité objective.

Donc, à cause de cet auteur, j'ai tort et vous avez raison: *il la trouve belle, c'est l'auteur qui le dit*. [update: cf. ci-dessous]


----------



## Logospreference-1

Moi aussi je suis amené à modifier mon interprétation, en me trouvant devant une nouvelle difficulté : plus jeune, elle sait qu'elle fut jolie, et elle sait que maintenant elle ne l'est plus, d'autant qu'elle vient d'être battue. Comment Camille la trouve-t-elle lui-même aujourd'hui, on ne nous le dit pas explicitement, puisque les croquis remontent à leur jeunesse : ce n'est pas ces jours-ci qu'il l'a dessinée, ce n'est pas d'après ses souvenirs. Or le texte, de façon étonnante, semble redonner l'espoir à Anne en lui laissant penser que Camille à gardé en lui le beau regard sur elle, peut-être parce qu'il a gardé près de lui le carnet. J'ai l'impression de devoir davantage interpréter que lors de ma première lecture, bien moins complète.


----------



## MickaelV

Ah oui, je n'avais pas envisagé la question du temps, c'est vrai qu'il y a superposition entre deux époques différentes. L'avis qu'il porte sur elle, même s'il est forcé par l'auteur comme vérité objective ne peut pas concerner le présent ailleurs que dans la tête de la fille. Vraiment intéressant ce fil. Si vous avez besoin de l'ouvrage pour lire des pages supplémentaires, envoyez-moi un message (ou "nouvelle conversation"), je vous le ferai parvenir.

EDIT: m'est venu l'hypothèse, n'ayant pas lu l'ouvrage en entier, qu'au moment où Anne consulte les dessins, Camille est déjà décédé, ce qui, en dehors des hypothèses spiritualistes, rendrait plus impossible encore de suspecter qu'il la trouve belle au moment des faits.


----------



## plantin

Etes-vous sûr, Logospreference, que ce n'est pas ces jours-ci qu'il l'a dessinée ? Et je ne vois nulle part qu'il l'a dessinée _"dans sa jeunesse"_ dans l'extrait de MickaelIV.


MickaelV said:


> Et soudain (elle ne s’y attendait pas) dans un carnet posé sur la table basse en verre, la voici, elle, Anne. Sur plusieurs pages. Jamais de date. Les larmes lui montent aussitôt. À cause de Camille d’abord, de l’imaginer seul ici, des journées entières, dessinant de tête des instants qu’ils ont partagés. À cause d’elle-même ensuite. Plus rien à voir avec la femme qu’elle est aujourd’hui, ce sont des croquis qui remontent à la période où elle était encore jolie,


Certes, il y a cette précision _"ce sont des croquis qui remontent à la période où elle était encore jolie"_, mais cela ne peut-il pas dire que ce sont des croquis qui la représentent à une époque où elle était encore jolie, mais qui pourraient être de facture plus récente. Le carnet est posé sur la table, il l'a peut-être laissé là il y a quelques minutes, avant de sortir, alors qu'elle dormait encore.
Car elle_ "l'imagine seul ici, des journées entières, dessinant de tête des instants qu'ils ont partagés." _Donc il dessinait dans cette pièce. Or, où est-ce ici  ? Pajapatak nous dit qu'elle a été battue et qu'elle est maintenant au secret chez Camille pour sa protection.
_"Pas de date": _ça peut être logique s'il ne dessine pas au moment où se déroule la scène croquée, mais elle le dit _"de tête"_, les croquis à la suite les uns des autres.
Ne peut-on pas interpréter le passage de la façon suivante: Elle est dans un sale état, blessée, peut-être inconsciente, ou peut-être endormie, veillée par Camille pendant de longs moments, des _"journées entières"_. Camille passe le temps en la dessinant, non pas telle qu'elle est, blessée, tuméfiée, défigurée, mais jolie, telle qu'il se la rappelait. D'où ce "beau regard qu'il porte sur elle", voyant toujours celle qu'il aime et non pas celle qu'elle est devenue.


----------



## MickaelV

Plantin et les autres: j'ai commencé à chercher un peu plus avant et après le passage en question et déjà, je peux dire que Camille est vivant au moment où Anne consulte les carnets (elle aurait pu vivre chez lui sans qu'il soit encore en vie).
Quant à la question de savoir si, comme le suggère Plantin, Camille n'aurait pas réalisé les dessins plus récemment (ce qui me semble peu probable, mais reste néanmoins une hypothèse logiquement acceptable), je cherche une réponse.


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'ai pris à la lettre, à tort ou à raison, le passage « ce sont des croquis qui remontent à la période où elle était encore jolie », cité aux messages #23 et #24. Est-ce si différent qu'il ait dessiné ces croquis récemment en gardant la beauté d'Anne intacte dans son esprit ou qu'il ait toujours gardé ce carnet près de lui ? Le sujet est très intéressent, nous touchant tous de près, il nous demande beaucoup. Le jardin des souvenirs : c'était le titre d'un chant pour les enfants.


----------

